# New Owner



## Carrie7 (Aug 1, 2014)

Where to begin...I just recently "rescued" a hedgehog. This is my first so I am very new to owning them. I have been reading everything I possibly can about them and then rereading it haha but I still have some questions. I am super worried about he/she keeping warm. I keep my bedroom pretty cold so I have been reading all about CHE Bulbs so should I invest in that with the thermostat and thermometer? Anyone have any links to those three things? Thank you in advance. He (could be a girl but we named him George so hes a boy hehe) is not very active. I made him a hide box with towels and bedding (he loves it) but he only comes out every once in a while at all different hours to grab a bite to eat and drink (and relieve himself) I stayed up all night to watch him and even then he just pokes out to eat and drink then buries himself back up in his box. He also gets very irritated when I do anything in his cage an growls and hisses and puffs and the 2 previous owners both said he was mean and that they could never touch him or handle him (but both were terrible owners and I had to beg to get them to give him to me) could he just be a mean hedgehog or is there a chance he will get better with some attention? My last question - what all do you feed yours? I have been looking at all kinds of different food options with bugs and what have you lol the previous owners were feeding him cat food. So any and ALL advice is welcome and needed!! Sorry for the long post but I am some what clueless other than what I have been reading but I just had to give the little guy a real home and give him a better life! Thank you for reading and hope to get some great advice!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Well, first off, welcome! You came to the right place. Answers to every question you posted can be found somewhere in these forums. There is a search option at the top that uses key words and Google will often direct random hedgie questions here. 
A dig box is a great start! Also, does "he" have a wheel? George might like a wheel. 
I feed my hedgie kids a blend of 5 different blue buffalo cat food blends but that came after blending those foods one at a time with what they were eating first. 
And holding... ~sigh~ a challenge for any new hedgie owner and some seasoned owners. Like I told my niece, hedgehogs can smell fear and they react to it. You might have a grumpy old hedgie that just wants to do his own thing. You might also have a snuggle bunny hiding under a grumpypants mask. You'll not know which unless you learn how to handle him with confidence. There are a lot of threads here that can give some great advice on how to start your new relationship off right  
Good luck!


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Hi! Have you tried placing an old t-shirt of yours in his cage so he can get used to your scent? To bond with him, take him out everyday for at least 30 minutes- you can wrap him in a blanket and have him nap beside you or on you, or he can explore in a safe environment. He will likely need to get used to being handled, which may take some time given what he's been through. Patience is key!
When he starts to get a bit more comfortable, you can determine his gender by seeing if he has what looks like a belly button on his stomach. No "belly button" and George may need to be called Georgie!


----------



## Carrie7 (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you guys very much for the responses! He does not have a wheel yet but he will very soon. Do they usually take to the wheels and enjoy them? I think I will faint seeing him running on a wheel!!  I was reading about them eating bugs do you guys add any to their diet? I found a hedgehog pellet food that had whole mealworms in it. What are your thoughts on that? And me and my fiance already had the talk about if he turns out to be a she hehe and then she will be a Georgina!!  Oh I do have one more question - Can hedgehogs be litter trained? He has been using the bathroom in a certain spot since I got him to my house and cleaned his cage and added some nice bedding (it was a nightmare before) and since then he has only been using a certain spot so I wasn't sure if he could be trained to use a litter box. Well I think thats all thank you guys again! I am just so happy and excited about the little guy! I didn't even know I wanted one haha


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Some hedgies take very well to litter training and it sounds like George Will be one who does. My brood are all no goes on it. They want to eat the litter instead


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

In my opinion, live mealworms are the best- the freeze dried ones can cause digestive problems. I've never used canned mealworms, but from what I've read on here, they go bad fairly quickly. If you get live ones you can store them in your fridge (that way they will hibernate). Just give a couple a day as mealworms are high in fat.
Wheels are really essential for hedgehogs. In the wild they run long distances looking for food, so the wheel gives them the opportunity. Most hedgehogs take to their wheel pretty quick, there have been a few hedgies on here that have been a bit reluctant. All my hedgies have been marathon runners at night!


----------



## Carrie7 (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok I will definitely pick up a wheel and some mealworms. Do you guys feed any fruits or veggies or any meats? What would you say are some must have items for a new hedgehog owner or things hedgehogs like/need? So just a few minutes ago I was cleaning George's cage and food/water bowls and after I was all done he started rustling around in his box and then he popped out to see what was going on and was sniffing at me and he watched me for quite awhile and was very curious and didn't hiss or puff at me so hopefully he is coming around. His last home was very loud and chaotic so maybe thats why he has always been so angry and flustered. I know I would be mad especially if I couldn't sleep!! Lol! I found an old t shirt and have been wearing it around for a little bit and I am gonna pop that in there here soon. Thank you guys again again for all the advice and help!! I was totally freaking out when I got him!!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I started feeding my hedgies Instinct raw bites a couple of weeks ago and they love it. None of my kids like fruit but I keep trying. I have read of hedgies that like watermelon and banana and pumpkin and sweet potato and carrots. (The hard veggies need to be cooked to soft fyi) just keep trying different stuff.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! As a new owner, I highly recommend that you read this online book:

http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files/hedgehogbook/download.html

The link is to a webpage where there is a download link for the actual book. It's free to download. It has the most up to date information on everything hedgehogs, and is a great resource for all new owners.

Have fun with your new hedgie


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Just be sure to only introduce one new food at a time so you can make sure he is tolerating the food.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey carrie welcome aboard!


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Carrie7 said:


> Ok I will definitely pick up a wheel and some mealworms. Do you guys feed any fruits or veggies or any meats? What would you say are some must have items for a new hedgehog owner or things hedgehogs like/need?


http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/17725-treat-list-safe-fruits-veggies.html
There's a safe treat list.
And I don't think anyone mentioned, when you get a wheel make sure it's not a mesh or wire wheel their little feet can get hurt in those. The poor guys never had a wheel?  he's lucky he's with you now. Running on the wheel is a good stress reliever, between that and some handling with love he may open up to you. I hope so, good luck!


----------



## Carrie7 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yeah he lived in a stinky 10 gallon tank his whole life  But he is warming up to us! We havent tried handling him yet. I want him to be okay with us being near him and all that before I spring picking him up. But last night he came out of his box and stared at us for a few minutes than plopped down (outside of his box) and actually slept there! He slept like this for about an hour!! I was very surprised as he always sleeps in his box. Even when we walked past his cage he was totally okay. So I have my fingers crossed he is coming around to us! Oh I also gave him a green been the other night but he nibbled at it then pooped in his bowl...lol so I am guessing he didnt like it hahaha


----------



## Carrie7 (Aug 1, 2014)

Also about the wheel. So a full on plastic one would be okay?


----------



## Carrie7 (Aug 1, 2014)

Ohh I do have one more question about bedding. What types are okay? I know my rabbit has to avoid certain woods but are hegehogs the same?


----------



## Amanda:) (Dec 9, 2013)

Carolina Storm Bucket Wheels are highly recommended around here; they can be found here: http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/storm-bucket-wheel.html

A lot of people recommend fleece liners, myself included. You don't even need to sew them as fleece doesn't fray, so there's no worry of him getting his delicate little nails caught in the edges! There are certain types of wood bedding you want to avoid, and I'm hoping someone else mentions that, because I just can't remember, and I'm having trouble finding that information on the forums!

As far as food, I admit I've only skimmed this thread, but I haven't seen many recommendations. As I believe someone has mentioned in regards to mealies, you only want to give them sparingly, as they are pretty high in fat. You want to have a lower fat content (think around 10-12%) and a higher protein content (around 35%). Here are two stickies that have helped me determine what to feed my girls: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/23042-recommended-foods-list.html
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html

Lastly, I wanted to wish you luck! It might take a while to gain his trust, but don't give up on him! The love of a hedgehog is a beautiful thing.


----------



## luna (Apr 13, 2014)

When I first got mine she just hid out in her igloo and only came out for food and the bathroom. do you have a wheel or saucer for him? if not get one! but after a few weeks i noticed she came out more (when I wasnt there) he might know your there and it makes him uncomfortable. Would you want to come out of your house to eat and use the bathroom with a big giant stranger standing there watching? haha he needs to get use to you. after a few months mine will come out more even if I am in the room and run on her saucer and eat. be prepared to have unlimited patience!


----------



## Carrie7 (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you for the advice! I saw the carolina storm wheels at the top of this website for an ad so I will definitely check that out. I made him a little pouch thing and filled it up with shredded fleece (which he pulled out and put in his box!!) he goes in the pouch here and there but likes the box way more. He doesnt seem scared of us at all because he comes out and eats and uses the bathroom when we are around and if I walk up to his cage he doesnt get scared at all. He only gets mad and makes noises when I move anything around in his cage. I can put my hands up to his cage and he sniffs me for a while then goes on about his business so I am hoping he calms down at bit. When we try to put our hands in the cage he balls up and tries to kind of jab at us with his quills so I am hoping he stops doing that! Lol


----------



## Carrie7 (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh thats another thing I wanted to check on. Can I cut up fabric to make some bedding? I read about them getting threads stuck on their feet and nails so I have made sure there are no strings or thread anywhere on them so is this okay?


----------



## Amanda:) (Dec 9, 2013)

You can with fleece, otherwise you'd need to hem the edges (which I imagine would just be a huge headache!) I actually made several pouches for my girls, as well as a tent that I sewed fleece strips to the inside, so they have a bit of a jungle atmosphere. They seem to like it.  My first one, Charlotte, would try and sleep in her litter pan under her wheel, or under the pan itself... they can be stubborn about it. We'd move her into her pouch, and the next time we'd check on her she'd be back under her wheel again!

As far as the jabbing thing, is he making clicking and/or popping noises? I've read that can be aggressive behavior for them, but I've found with mine that they usually only when they're really startled or scared. I'm guessing that once he gets used to you and realizes you won't eat him, it should subside quite a bit. Definitely handle him as soon as you can, and try not to put him back when he does exhibit aggressive behavior; he'll soon learn that you'll put him back where he wants to be when he does.

If you're still hesitant to pick him up because of his quills, you can use a bit of his bedding as a buffer between him and your hands. Don't use gloves if you can avoid it, he won't be able to smell you and get used to your scent. And I think someone else mentioned this, but definitely put an old/recently worn t-shirt for him to use as bedding for a while. I did for all three of mine, and they warmed up to me very quickly! (As far as hedgehogs go.  )


----------



## Carrie7 (Aug 1, 2014)

I do have gloves because I am a scaredy cat haha but I know once I feel his quills for the first time I wont be scared but I'm just scared to touch them because he jabs them at me every single time anything touches him or comes near him. I put a t shirt of mine in there with him which he immediately started chewing on haha which I then found out about self anointing. What is the deal with that?!?! He has done it several times now anything I feed him new food or put something new in his cage? Does he just like the smell or what? Its kind of gross but cute lmao...Also when he does the jabbing thing he makes all kinds of bad sounding noises from huffing to clickingish motory sounds but he definitely sounds very mad. I honestly just want to pick him up and tell him get over it!! Lol but alas I am too scared still lol


----------



## Carrie7 (Aug 1, 2014)

Wellllll I did it!! I got him out of his cage!!!! Haha!! I know its a small victory but I am so excited lol...He is currently in/on one of my shirts kind of being curious crawling around my bed but hopefully this is a good start. I keep seeing his nose every once in a while poking out to sniff me an everything around him. SO cute!! I did use the gloves and a shirt to pick him up but its a start give me some slack lol...anythiing else I should do/try to get him to come around or just keep handling him? Thank you guys again for all the help so far!!


----------



## Carrie7 (Aug 1, 2014)

I have yet another question that I cant seem to find out too much about. I was reading about someone who put a little container in their hedgehog cage and filled it with rocks and at night or whenever they would put some mealworms or other bugs in it and the hedgehog would root all around in it to get the bugs. Has anyone else done this? I really like the idea and it sounds like it might be some good stimulation for him. Is this safe and okay to do?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yep its a dig box. You can use large aquarium rocks, big enough that they can't swallow it and smooth so they don't hurt themselves. But not to big, that they can get a foot stuck. 

I cut a box so that it has a hole in it and put pieces of fleece in it. I don't hide insects in it because I feed live and I'm worried that she won't find them all. But hiding other treats that won't spoil like cat treats is a good idea.


----------



## Amanda:) (Dec 9, 2013)

I tried a dig box for mine, but they had little interest. Now if I wanted to make a big mess and use sand, I'm sure they'd just love it!

The annointing thing: the theory is that they do it when they find a new smell that they like, and just want to have it all over them! It's definitely strange, but they can get so into it and it's just so funny to watch.  Some do it with everything new, some do it very infrequently, but it's not bad either way.

And yay for picking him up! You seem to be making progress, even if he's being a grump. I do tell mine to get over it when they're like that. They rarely listen, but it can't hurt to try! If it helps, they often don't like when you touch the quills on the top of their heads. I can pet their backs, but all three of mine seem to dislike their heads being touched unless I start from their foreheads and pet upwards from there. You might have an explorer though, who will never be happy to sit and let you pet him because there's too much to explore! He'll let you know what his personality is soon enough.


----------



## Carrie7 (Aug 1, 2014)

I took him out again and he did so good. Still balling up like a wild person and making awful sounds when touched lol but this time he ran all around my bed and only balled up when my fiance walked into the room but he came right back out and started running around. Even ate while he was out. Everytime I try to pick him up from underneath he still balls up and yesterday he even balled up taking my finger with him lol. I really would like to get him to stop jabbing at me though when I touch him. That is my main goal lol think its possible?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

My incredibly calm girl will still ball up if I scare her or pick her up to fast. She is normally really calm and rarely raises a quill anymore but if she not expecting it or just in a mood she will ball up. So while it may not happen as often it will probably still happen. Getting poked is the life of a hedgehog owner.


----------



## Carrie7 (Aug 1, 2014)

I think my biggest fear is him biting me. Has anyone else had an aggressive/scared hedgehog bite them? Also I have a question on bedding - Does/has anyone here use/d wood burning pellets as litter for their hedgehog? My bunny has used them before with no adverse affects so I didn't know if I could use them with George. Any thoughts on that would be appreciated!! I also just wanted to thank all of you again. This has been a wonderful learning process and you guys have been SOO helpful and kind! Thanks so much!!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Carrie7 said:


> I think my biggest fear is him biting me. Has anyone else had an aggressive/scared hedgehog bite them? Also I have a question on bedding - Does/has anyone here use/d wood burning pellets as litter for their hedgehog? My bunny has used them before with no adverse affects so I didn't know if I could use them with George. Any thoughts on that would be appreciated!! I also just wanted to thank all of you again. This has been a wonderful learning process and you guys have been SOO helpful and kind! Thanks so much!!


Oh pick me! Pick me! One of my 6 is pretty aggressive. I made a posting in the behavior section called Abnormally Aggressive Behavior. You should check it. But in all honesty most hedgies don't get like Gabriel. They may nip to check it out but they generally aren't ferocious lol. 
Fleece bedding comes highly recommended around here. Cost effective, easy to clean. Warm and cuddly. Wood can be messy, needs to be replaced often and can harbor mites, though I understand it has a pretty good following in some hedgie circles. I believe if you want wood aim for aspen shavings.


----------



## Carrie7 (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok so hopefully I don't have a crazy hedgehog who wants to rip my fingers off my hands haha!! But I want to avoid wood shavings because I HATE them and they get everywhere in my house and on my clothing lol so I want to find something that won't stick to everything. I have used Carefresh for my bunny but it is a little more expensive. So thats why I was looking at pellets because they are a lot less messy and fairly cheap. I have been reading as much as I can about them and most people are saying as long as they don't have a really strong smell they are safe so I wanted to find out more personal accounts of using it. A lot of people use it for horses, cats, and small critters but I haven't found anyone using the wood pellets for hedgehogs so I am curious about them.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Heh. It's unlikely you'll end up with someone quite as special as my little Gabriel. His favorite game these days is tug the fleece, so the training has been working and I haven't been bitten in almost a whole week. Not even a nibble 

Wood pellets. ... ... ... I got nuthin.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I don't really know anything about wood pellets, but I would think that they would carry the same risk of mites as other wood products do.


----------



## Carrie7 (Aug 1, 2014)

So then wood shavings would also carry mites? Is there anyway to check if a product would have mites and is there a way to get rid of them?


----------



## Carrie7 (Aug 1, 2014)

And that is funny you mentioned the tug of war game because the other day when I added my t shirt I went to move it and he grabbed it and was trying to pull it away from me haha sooo darn cute!!!!


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I would avoid wood shavings, not only because of the risk of mites, but also because it smells, it's dusty and can cause respiratory infections, and it can make them itchy. I don't think there is a way to check for mites until you notice your hedgehog itching like crazy.
I use Carefresh, although it is more expensive. There is still dust with Carefresh, but I don't find it as bad.


----------



## Carrie7 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes I do not want to use wood shavings but what about the wood pellets? I know they are okay for rabbits and other small animals so could they be safe for hedgehogs?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I think Melanie is trying to say that avoiding using all wood is a good idea. They can all harbor mites, they have really bad odor control and sometimes hedgehogs might eat it. My girl did. 

I use fleece liners. It's cheap, simple, easy to clean. I only replace the liner every five days or so. Depending on how messy they are, I can wait a week or have to change it after three days but once you buy the fleece, it's done. Just wash and reuse. :grin:


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Thank you Desiree for deciphering for me


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Use fleece, cheapest by far and safest!


----------



## Amanda:) (Dec 9, 2013)

I spent about $10 on fleece a year ago, and that was that. My three girls are set, and I even have a spare bed and a few spare liners. Cheap, easy, done!


----------



## Carrie7 (Aug 1, 2014)

Well my guy came from a pretty gross cage....should I worry about mites? He hasnt been itching or anything but I worry about everything lol ...also would I have to worry about mites with other small animals? Mainly only a rabbit...He only uses wood pellets in a litter box but I have never heard of mites or anything with rabbits so I wasn't sure...Right now the hedgehogs cage is filled with fleece (not a liner) but just fleece everywhere haha and he likes it but he is getting a bigger cage tomorrow yippeee!! So I plan on making him a nice liner...Do any of you put any litter UNDER the liner or just use the fleece as is? I was thinking maybe putting carefresh under it? Help absorb a little bit and also be super soft! I made him a fleece pouch thing but he would rather use my shirt I put in and he gets so insanely hidden in that thing its crazy lol!! Also I gave him a blackberry the other day (he wasnt sure if he liked it or not) but he did really well and no runny poops or anything so I plan on giving him pieces here and there but I plan on freezing a bunch before the bush dies off for winter (mainly for my rabbit) but is there any issue there with the hedgehog?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Blackberries are fine as a treat. Fruit has a lot of sugar in it and should be given sparingly. 

I don't use anything other than the fleece in my cage. I know some people with sewing skills sew in a absorbent liner such as a towel in between two pieces of fleece. I just use fleece and I don't have a problem with smell.


----------



## Carrie7 (Aug 1, 2014)

I might look into sewing a towel or something in between the fleece thank you! I just recently realized his ears are really mangled looking. Is there anything I can do for this? They look like something has chewed on them!


----------



## Carrie7 (Aug 1, 2014)

And finally I wanted to post a picture of George! So here ya go!! (please excuse all the green beans it was an accident and he never even ate a single one lol)


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Never heard of no green beans for hedgies? I'll have to look that up.

You can try putting some vitamin e oil on his ears or bagbalm. Some hedgehogs have weird reactions to it so watch to see if he starts acting crazy. If he does, take it off immediately. Remember nothing that smells to strong and absolutely nothing with tree tea oil in it.


----------



## Carrie7 (Aug 1, 2014)

No I didn't mean I didn't want him having ANY green beans but just that I plopped too many in his bowl haha he was on my bed crawling around so I wanted to be quick and just grabbed a handful  But he ate them one time but now he doesnt seem to want them anymore. Same with the blackberries. He ate a few tiny nibbles and was over it. I have been giving him a few days in between new foods to make sure he its handling them okay and all is well! We are now trying zucchini! How would you guys suggest feeding it? Just plain raw? I blanch it in hot than cold water for my fish (yes my fish eat zucchini lmao) so I offered him regular and blanched. Which would you suggest or does it matter? 

What type of reaction would I be looking for with the vitamin e oil or bag balm? I will try and pick one up shortly because his little ears make me sad! Lol


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm going to try raw when I pick my zucchini. But I don't think it matters. 

Licking, biting, scratching and rubbing obsessively are the signs to watch out for.


----------



## Carrie7 (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok I tried blanched and raw but he didn't eat any yet just sniffed and went on about his business lol. But ok I will definitely watch out for that if/when I try the stuff for his ears thank you for the advice again!!


----------



## Carrie7 (Aug 1, 2014)

So George wants to hide under his food and water bowl. He spills them everywhere!!!! Lol is there anything I can do?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Get heavier bowls and make sure they are really wide. 

I know petco or petsmart has ceramic bowls that have the straight up and down sides and try to get the one that is at least six inches across. It may seem like overkill but this way it is almost guaranteed that he can't tip it over. 

I cannot for the life of me find the link though.


----------



## Carrie7 (Aug 1, 2014)

He has ceramic bowls and they are very big at least 5 inches across!! Lol he just keeps at it til they are on his back and then he flips them over!! Lol It was cute at first but now he is spilling water and food everywhere!!


----------



## Carrie7 (Aug 1, 2014)

I have some bowls for my rabbit that lock to the sides of the cage...I am gonna give those a whirl! He will probably be mad at me for a few days haha but it beats a soaking wet cage!!


----------

